# Java issues



## kirtt (Nov 20, 2002)

Let me set this up.  We're deploying forms through Oracle's 9iAS server, which basically takes the OracleDeveloper created files and translates them to java.  This all works fine in the win32 boxes using ie 5.5.  No special installation, vanilla installs of 98,200, and XP all load the forms just fine.  But we have bunch of Mac folks that also need access to these forms, so the thinking was big deal, it's java.  But its not working, the error returned when the Mac IE browser (5.2 on OSX) is:

java.lang.ClassNotFoundException oracle.forms.engine.main

Now I am not sure I understand why this is coming up.  I know that there was no special install done on the win32 boxes to add any oracle java components, so I can't imagine there would be any special need on the Mac side.  I don't see a way to fix this on the surface, but I'm sure there is a way to fix it.  Anyone have any ideas?  Thanks.


----------



## gumse (Nov 20, 2002)

Sounds like you have to set up the classpath so that oracle.forms.engine.main can be found..


----------



## kirtt (Nov 20, 2002)

I grabbed the forms90.jar file and put it in my classpath.  I get farther, but then die of a java.lang.NullPointerException - also, I do a view java messages and get nothing in the window?  Which is odd to me.  I think the null pointer thing is an interface error of somekind.  It's still odd to me that on the win32 side, no jar file is needed in the classpath or anything like that.  

Here's one other clue I found.  On one win2k machine I have a Suns JDK installed, if I explicitly point IE at this jdk, I get the same error message (oracle.forms.engine.main NotFoundException).


----------



## r4bid (Nov 20, 2002)

well what are you using as your path on the win32 boxes?


----------



## kirtt (Nov 20, 2002)

Nothing, no extra setup.  A vanilla box with IE 5.5+.  I set no classpath.


----------



## r4bid (Nov 24, 2002)

what do you mean no classpath?  Umm you have to have some classpath or you can't find the class files and hence can't run the program...   go to your control panel under system and look and enviromental variables.  Tell us path and classpath.


----------



## kirtt (Nov 24, 2002)

Nope no class path set in the environment variables - afaik it's because IE uses the MS VM.  Unless I'm running local applets I don't think a classpath is required.  Thanks.


----------



## r4bid (Nov 24, 2002)

oh oops missed the fact that you were running applets and not java applications, sorrry.


----------

